
A Crypto Kitty was just sold for $100k - hw
https://twitter.com/CryptoKitties/status/937058830143254528
======
oh_sigh
Is there any way to differentiate a legitimate sale from someone transferring
$100k of ether to themselves?

~~~
iovoid
They bought a cat from the developers, sold with a decreasing price auction
(400 ether to 0 ether)

------
hkmurakami
Could someone provide some background on this?

~~~
iovoid
Its a digital collectible game where you can breed cats, and some of them are
special (fancy cats). This cat was part of theni initial batch auctioned by
the developers.

~~~
Roverlord
Initial Cat Offering?

